# Children and parental nudity



## TheSmpsns

Hey ladies. I wanted an opinion on this. I grew up in a household where nudity was not something gross or weird. My parents walked around naked until our teen years. My dad still walks around in just underwear if my brother or I are there (no other company). This was only if there was just us home. (parents and my brother and I). 
As we hit the teenage years, they started wearing undergarments most of the time, although it was not rare for my dad to walk out of the bedroom nude. This has passed to me. I walk around the house with DH naked or in just underwear all the time. Although, I have to wear a bra now that I am leaking breastmilk! 
My Son is 5 weeks old, and I never really thought about it, but what age is an age where it is not ok? DH was raised very differently, he won't leave the bedroom naked even when it was just him and I. He asked me how long I am going to keep walking around naked around LO. And I didn't know.
Growing up, it was not weird, there was no sexual thoughts. It was just normal. I have told a friend (brought it up in conversation), and she made it sound like I should report my parents for pedophilia! Perhaps is is the american mentality that nudity is wrong and the human body is all about sex.... I don't find anything wrong with it until the teen years. I don't want my son to be chastised in school or anything. But when I grew up, I was never met with any judgement. 
A friend of mine won't shower with her son because he just turned 4 and she said that he will think ill of her for it. 
What do you think? What is the cut off?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I don't hesitate to walk out naked to get a towel or clothes from the dryer.i wouldn't do it just cos I like to not wear clothes though.i just feel more comfy in clothes.i grew up like you and see nothing wrong with it til I guess puberty then I would cover up near my son but think its good for my daughter to see her changes are normal.oh on the other hand was very careful dd didn't see him naked but doesn't care about ds seeing him.hes a bit more relaxed now but still covers up


----------



## Baby France

My parents weren't people who would walk around nude. But I do it now with my two...OH will sleep naked and put his boxers off if he goes in to see the kids in the night.

It doesn't bother me that much. I don't think I'll carry it on til teenage years, but :shrug: I don't know.

I still have baths and showers with mine and will continue to do so :lol:


----------



## SurferMommy

My parents never really made a habit of walking around naked, but we did see them nude. And it's the same with ours. We don't walk around the house naked, but we will comfortably get dressed in front of our kids, at the pool we use a family changing room if one's available, we sometimes shower with our kids etc. The showering together and family changing rooms will stop when they want them to stop. And them seeing us naked... I don't really know. Haven't really thought about it. The boys will probably stop seeing me naked around puberty, but I don't think seeing dad naked will ever really be an issue. We don't have a daughter yet and we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## freckleonear

Our children often see us naked and we have no plans to change that. If they are uncomfortable with it when they are older then they can just avoid it. I think it's very healthy for them to see normal human bodies.


----------



## smelly07

We have no problems with nudity, we happily have baths/showers, get dressed etc around the girls, its just normal, neither myself or my husband actually feel comfortable walking or just lounging around in the nude though but if we did we would, i think its more unhealthy to not be that way iykwim.


----------



## TheSmpsns

Thanks ladies. I guess I will play it by ear and see how it goes. Hopefully he can shower with me for a while, as DH is a diesel mechanic... so when he showers, grease flies everywhere! poor kid would get dirtier in the shower than out of it!


----------



## Tegans Mama

It's fine to be naked until it starts making someone uncomfortable IMO :)


----------



## RachA

I don't think i can ever remember seeing my dad naked. I have seen my mum but that's only because she had a bad accident and was wheelchair bound for a number of years and needed help dressing etc.

OH and i do wander around naked if we are getting ready for bed or bath etc. At the moment i am just about ok with it - Daniel is 5 and Esther nearly 3 - but i don't think it'll be many more years before i would prefer my children not to see me naked.


----------



## juliep

Well their is no guy around in our house, however both me and my daughter often are nude at home and garden. We occasionally go to a nude beach.

I think the cut off time is whenever it stops feeling right.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm always in my undies or naked, I have never really thought about it tbh, I guess when he is 15 and his mates are complaining I should put clothes on will be the right time :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas and I often sleep in just our undies (him in his nappy) and shower together. I agree with others that it will stop when one of us is uncomfortable. If Lucas told me one day he was not happy about me being naked around him, I'd stop. Sometimes he'll see me and say 'ooh mummy, put a top on!' :lol: but it's only jokingly.


----------



## Lucasmum

Kate&Lucas said:


> Lucas and I often sleep in just our undies (him in his nappy) and shower together. I agree with others that it will stop when one of us is uncomfortable. If Lucas told me one day he was not happy about me being naked around him, I'd stop. Sometimes he'll see me and say 'ooh mummy, put a top on!' :lol: but it's only jokingly.

My Lucas says to me put clothes on if your going out mummy, not everyone wants to see your boobies :haha:


----------



## TheSmpsns

Lucasmum said:


> Kate&Lucas said:
> 
> 
> Lucas and I often sleep in just our undies (him in his nappy) and shower together. I agree with others that it will stop when one of us is uncomfortable. If Lucas told me one day he was not happy about me being naked around him, I'd stop. Sometimes he'll see me and say 'ooh mummy, put a top on!' :lol: but it's only jokingly.
> 
> My Lucas says to me put clothes on if your going out mummy, not everyone wants to see your boobies :haha:Click to expand...

haha! what a cutie!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucasmum said:


> Kate&Lucas said:
> 
> 
> Lucas and I often sleep in just our undies (him in his nappy) and shower together. I agree with others that it will stop when one of us is uncomfortable. If Lucas told me one day he was not happy about me being naked around him, I'd stop. Sometimes he'll see me and say 'ooh mummy, put a top on!' :lol: but it's only jokingly.
> 
> My Lucas says to me put clothes on if your going out mummy, not everyone wants to see your boobies :haha:Click to expand...

Bless! :haha:


----------



## Amy_T

I grew up like the OP, my parents were always very open about being naked - and my mum still is if i go round, she'll happily dress/undress and I'll sit and chat to her, I don't think anything of it! 

And we're like that with our girls - my daughters have just turned 7 and 2 and until they are uncomfortable with it then I guess we'll still do it - just for showering, getting changed etc, not randomly naked! My husband is more concerned about covering himself up than I am because he had a different upbringing but he's got more relaxed about it.


----------

